# My New Poison Bottles...



## inssane99ss (Oct 28, 2013)

I have begun to collect recently.Below, these are the bottles I have, most I have identified.  So beautiful, I love cleaning them if I buy them a bit dirty. Please look at the pics in this link belowhttp://sdrv.ms/1aP5XlC - I shared 4 pics on my SkyDrive A couple look tumbled, but the rest are in great condition especially what I paid for them.  A couple I had to "sand n' soap" them til my arms fell off, but it's worth it.  Seems like nice bottles (not Buy It Now expensive) come up in spurts. Anyway, let me know what you think! Nick


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!  I am new to poison collecting as well.  You have a GREAT start.  Love the cobalts. -Mike


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice little Poison collection there Inssan...


----------



## inssane99ss (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 2, 2013)

That's a good start.  Always look best in natural light.  Keep the momentum going! []


----------



## inssane99ss (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks. It's interesting, I came across cool bottles, some of which I now have in my collection - now the last two weeks it seems like there are not alot of interesting auctions - just some commons being sold, and listings you see daily. I WILL keep it going.It truly is addicting.


----------

